# Sacramento National Wildlife Refuge



## OURv (Feb 20, 2017)

Friends,
Come along with us as we pay a visit to the 
Sacramento National Wildlife Refuge operated 
by the U.S. Fish & Wildlife Service near Willows 
in California’s great central valley.

We made a video to share : 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7awVHNX-sNPxt7FsV1QS5w

See You in the Campgrounds !!!!

Mr & Mrs Ourv
San Francisco Bay Area of California
2015 Winnebago Vista 31KE
2012 Jeep Wrangler JK 4 door in raspberry

Visit us on YouTube @ OURv


----------

